# a few from knockhill on sunday



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

heres a couple i took from sunday had a good day apart from a beetroot face  taken with a 400d and sigma 70-300 apo c+c welcome
more on my flickr. more will be added tomorrow
http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinwoods/sets/72157618330496923/
1.








2.








3. this ones a bit marmite but i like it


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice shots, the second one does it for me!! :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

2nd one shows the speed better but i see what you mean with the 3rd...

cracking pics though .


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah ace pics!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice work mate, I think the first looks a bit soft, maybe you could boost the contrast or tweak the levels to give it a bit more 'punch'. (unless its just my monitor):thumb:

Your marmite shot works for me. Would be great support material for a magazine article!


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks guys for the comments and mike v i think its photobucket thats changed it slightly and i wouldnt know the first thing about how to submit it to a magazine


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Cracking pics! have you any of the Zen Performance Impreza?

Thanks, Roy.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

nice pics!

Gotta love knockhill, it can be snowing and you still end up with sun burn by the time you get home! :lol:


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

yup roy i have just havent got round to editing them yet got another 50 odd to do also more added to the link in the op


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

thats them all uploaded fell free to leave comments 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinwoods/sets/72157618330496923/


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... the last one - if you're going to do stuff like that (and I understand why, like the concept) - make sure the background is totally still, preferably with a [mono|tri]pod. It's good, but the background's a bit shaky in places. 
Nice set.

Bret


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> ... the last one - if you're going to do stuff like that (and I understand why, like the concept) - make sure the background is totally still, preferably with a [mono|tri]pod. It's good, but the background's a bit shaky in places.
> Nice set.
> 
> Bret


i was to embarrassed to take the monopod out and this was my first attempt at motorsport thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

embarrassed? you want the pics, you need to put up with the pain, carrying heavy stuff - sweating a little in the name of art is seldom a bad thing, IMO. 

Bret


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

mtxfiesta said:


> Mike V said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work mate, I think the first looks a bit soft, maybe you could boost the contrast or tweak the levels to give it a bit more 'punch'. (unless its just my monitor):thumb:
> ...


The Sigma 70-300 APO is a 'soft' lens, especially at wide apertures (can't get the EXIF info from these shots to see what settings were used) - see the test I did with mine (also with a EOS 400D) - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=112086


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

parish said:


> The Sigma 70-300 APO is a 'soft' lens, especially at wide apertures (can't get the EXIF info from these shots to see what settings were used) - see the test I did with mine (also with a EOS 400D) - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=112086


cheers for that info parish and if you go on to the flickr link at the botom right hand side under where it says taken with a 400d it says more properties you can get all the exif data from there


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

mtxfiesta said:


> cheers for that info parish and if you go on to the flickr link at the botom right hand side under where it says taken with a 400d it says more properties you can get all the exif data from there


For all except the first one in this thread - the one Mike commented on being 'soft'


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

i done a stupid way of cropping it on cs3 but it was my first attempt at it so i can only get better :thumb:


----------

